# Tavernier17-motorguide xi5 shaft length



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Any insight on determining if a 48” or 54” length is needed for a Tavernier 17. Thanks


----------



## WindblownBeard (Aug 1, 2018)

54". I went with the xi3. No complaints, but I only use the trolling motor on solo fishing trips.


----------



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you. Do you recommend the xi3 vs the xi5?


----------



## WindblownBeard (Aug 1, 2018)

I think it's better and supposedly geared towards the skiff market. I went with the 12 volt because I will only be using it when I go solo. It pulls just fine, and on the lowest few speeds it's almost as quiet as poling. It's supposed to be lighter and quieter than the xi5, and also doesn't have the weird lip that hangs down.


----------

